
Deutsche searched in money laundering probe over Panama Papers - sahin-boydas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-deutsche-bank-moneylaundering-idUSKCN1NY0ZN
======
majewsky
This is about Deutsche Bank.

As a German, this headline reads like "Germans searched...", so I was confused
for a moment.

~~~
chopin
I (as a German) was not. Reading "Deutsche", "Money Laundering" and "Searched"
in one line made obviously clear what was meant. In my bubble, this
institution is a synonym for organized crime.

~~~
Tade0
As a Polish person both your and GP's user names caught me off guard somewhat.

~~~
CaptainZapp
I, for one, are reminded of a most excellent Polish vodka by your parent's
user name.

~~~
Tade0
Ah yes, one of the very few brands that wasn't taken over by foreign
competition.

To be honest I don't remember if I ever tried it - emphasis on remember.

If you are into mean spirits(pun intended) I recommend "Śliwowica łącka",
although to try it you'd have hike the mountains od Lesser Poland because this
type of liquor is technically illegal and available mostly in that region.

~~~
Frondo
Is that like the Slivovitz you can find in the balkans? If so, the homebrew
stuff is definitely tops (if you have relatives who still distill their own)
but there's serviceable mass-market stuff you can get in some US liquor
stores.

~~~
Tade0
More or less, but has more of that barely-made-it-through-the-snowstorm taste.

Highlanders usually brew it, but I heard that given that it's not legal there
are a lot of counterfeits in circulation.

------
tormeh
Isn't this a bit late? Surely everything incriminating has been burned by now?

And also, how much is even stored locally on paper these days? I wonder how
much sense these kinds of razzias still make.

~~~
seanhunter
Absolutely scary amounts of the information associated with private wealth
management is still paper-based. Secondly, banks have huge internal complexity
of systems and limited ability to coordinate people. Whether or not DB were
doing this, it's highly likely there is a lot of evidence.

~~~
elliekelly
>Absolutely scary amounts of the information associated with private wealth
management is still paper-based.

Can confirm. I was an AML Officer for a pretty substantial bank that focused
on private wealth management. The lack of technology would truly horrify most
HN readers.

For example, the height of our technology was our "intranet" \- a shared excel
file with hyperlinks to other files on the shared drive.

~~~
onetimemanytime
A feature, not a bug: If you want to cheat the state, technology is your worst
enemy. Paper trail too

~~~
elliekelly
You know that's very true. If you can't present a file because it's "lost"
(which happened not infrequently) the regulators don't know whether you've
done your due diligence or not and you get a slap on the wrist for deficient
paperwork. On the other hand, if your files demonstrate inadequate due
diligence you're in for quite a bit of trouble.

------
gammateam
PROTIP: If you are having trouble opening a bank account for your blockchain
company, use these headlines to find banks that just dgaf

------
watertom
Isn't Deutsche Bank the only bank that will still do business with Trump?

~~~
josefresco
Not sure if they're the only bank that will lend but he certainly owes them a
bundle of money:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-28/mnuchin-s...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-28/mnuchin-
suggests-his-twitter-was-compromised-deletes-retweet)

"According to an analysis by Bloomberg, Trump now owes Deutsche around $300m.
He has four large mortgages, all issued by Deutsche’s private bank. The loans
are guaranteed against the president’s properties: a new deluxe hotel in
Washington DC’s old Post Office building, just round the corner from the White
House; his Chicago tower hotel; and the Trump National Doral Miami resort."

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/feb/16/deutsche-
ban...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/feb/16/deutsche-bank-
examined-trump-account-for-russia-links)

And this: [https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/jan/31/deutsche-
ba...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/jan/31/deutsche-bank-
fined-630m-over-russia-money-laundering-claims)

And this: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-donald-trump-needs-a-
loan-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-donald-trump-needs-a-loan-he-
chooses-deutsche-bank-1458379806)

And well, you know where this all goes...

~~~
bigpicture
> his Chicago tower hotel;

Coincidence? The lawyer that handles tax matters for this property had his
office raided by the FBI today:

[https://cltv.com/2018/11/29/federal-agents-raid-office-of-
po...](https://cltv.com/2018/11/29/federal-agents-raid-office-of-powerful-
chicago-ald-ed-burke/)

